# Pit boss 1100 XL



## Trimguy (Dec 1, 2019)

I just bought the pit boss. Have used it 3 times now. 
Im not seeing any smoke roll out of it and it has been on the smoke setting as well as there is no smoke flavor on the meat. 
Anyone know what the problem might be. 
I called pit boss help line and they were of no help.

Thank you


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 1, 2019)

Couple questions for you:

Does the smoker get up to temp?  This would validate that the unit is working as expected.
What type/brand pellets are you using?  It does matter.   Most of the more inexpensive pellets may say "all hardwood" on the bag but typically only contain a small percent of the "flavor" wood. This typically results in less smoke flavor. You might try a better pellet that contains 100% of your flavor wood.
What are you looking for in the smoke flavor part of the flavor profile? It is commonly "known" that pellet smokers produce less smoke flavor than stick and charcoal burners That said, you can produce great smoke flavor from a pellet grill; many BBQ competitions are won by pellet smokers. It just takes practice and experimenting.
Smoking at lower temperatures produces more smoke than higher temperatures.
Don't give up. Lot's of members here (including me) love their pellet smokers and the QUE they produce.
Thanks for joining. I would encourage you to read many of the threads here. You're QUE will improve and you'll be the envy of the neighborhood in no time.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 1, 2019)

as smokedude said you won't get a heavy smoke flavor with the pellet grill, I ended up getting a smoke tube for more smoke especially at higher temps.,


----------



## mike243 (Dec 1, 2019)

Welcome, a hour or 5 at the lowest temp setting which should be labeled smoke will get you some flavor, a smoke tube to add pellets will up the flavor more. It is a clean smoke flavor and it may take awhile to get use to it. I microwave my pellets prior to putting them into the tube, 2 x 90 seconds helps make sure they burn good. don't give up without a fight lol , temps 250 and higher will be real diminished smoke flavor , they burn very clean the higher you go.


----------



## Trimguy (Dec 1, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Couple questions for you:
> 
> Does the smoker get up to temp?  This would validate that the unit is working as expected.
> What type/brand pellets are you using?  It does matter.   Most of the more inexpensive pellets may say "all hardwood" on the bag but typically only contain a small percent of the "flavor" wood. This typically results in less smoke flavor. You might try a better pellet that contains 100% of your flavor wood.
> ...


I used to use a box style chip smoker which produces some smoke. Never used a pellet one before. 
The unit gets to temp. High and low. Probs work. 
I am using the pit boss pellets. Thinking of trying others. 
I am not a quitter just looking for some insight to this pellet smoker world. 
It cooks great just wanting more smoke flavor


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

I have the pit boss Austin xl. You should get a pretty heavy smoke come out of the chimney every time the auger feeds pellets. The rest of the time it will be a very thin smoke that you wont see much but trust me its there. You can increase the amount of smoke your get by adjusting the "P" setting. It's the small button in the top left of control board. Preset is 4. Higher than that increases the frequency of when your auger will cycle.


----------



## Trimguy (Dec 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> as smokedude said you won't get a heavy smoke flavor with the pellet grill, I ended up getting a smoke tube for more smoke especially at higher temps.,


What is a smoke tube and where do you get one?


----------



## Trimguy (Dec 1, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> I have the pit boss Austin xl. You should get a pretty heavy smoke come out of the chimney every time the auger feeds pellets. The rest of the time it will be a very thin smoke that you wont see much but trust me its there. You can increase the amount of smoke your get by adjusting the "P" setting. It's the small button in the top left of control board. Preset is 4. Higher than that increases the frequency of when your auger will cycle.


I only see heat trails come out of the chimney. No smoke. 
It is feeding pellets too. 
I have read about the P setting and was going to try that next. 
I’m used to a box smoker with wood chips. Much more smoke and Smokey flavor. 
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

Trimguy said:


> I only see heat trails come out of the chimney. No smoke.
> It is feeding pellets too.
> I have read about the P setting and was going to try that next.
> I’m used to a box smoker with wood chips. Much more smoke and Smokey flavor.
> Thanks for the suggestions.


You should definitely see smoke from the chimney every few minutes. When I smoke I use the 6 P setting. Is the smoker maintaining temp?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2019)

TNJAKE said:


> You should definitely see smoke from the chimney every few minutes. When I smoke I use the 6 P setting. Is the smoker maintaining temp?


I tried to upload a video of how much smoke mine puts out but it wouldnt let me.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 1, 2019)

Trimguy said:


> What is a smoke tube and where do you get one?


a tube you load with pellets light for 5-10 minutes blow them out and put in the smoker, it smolders for 5-6 hours giving you extra smoke. I got mine on amazon think it was 10-11 bucks, well worth it


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 1, 2019)

Smoker Tubes & Boxes for Grills, Smokers, BBQ | A-MAZE-N
					

AMAZE with flavor and use AMAZEN smoker tubes or smoker boxes on any pellet, gas, or charcoal grill. Our smoker tubes add real hardwood flavor to anything you put on the grill.




					amazenproducts.com


----------



## mike243 (Dec 1, 2019)

Walmart carries the smoke tube around here now but its almost past the season where they stock a lot, $20


----------

